
The Startup Toolkit - for founders in search of a business model - _pius
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/
======
WA
I don't get it. Why would I need a "complex" tool like this, when I can simply
note down the most important questions on a piece of paper or in a simple text
file? Yeah, I can collaborate with people remotely, but a simple skratchpad
does the same job. For me, it feels like another way of procrastinating
instead of simply getting the job done, as I have to deal with an interface
(even if it is relatively simple) instead of just letting my ideas flow.

~~~
frederikfleck
I think it helps you focus and work through a business idea in a structured
way. Have experienced it that I just fell in love with an idea. It helps you
think about it in a more rational way. If you end up doing the process with
this tool or with a sheet of paper doesn't matter. But I like it as it
"forces" you to think of it from different angels.

~~~
akkartik
I never understood why the boxes are shaped the way they are. Is the area
proportional to importance? Why is market on the left and not the right? Why
not just do a boring row of boxes?

Or is it just arranged in a way the visual cortex finds interesting? That
would add weight to the idea that this is just a meme.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
It looks more scientific that way

------
shill
Put the crown jewels in the cloud? No thanks.

Maybe these forms can be turned into downloadable templates (with
TheStartupToolkit branding) and you can continue to fill the toolbox with
other useful tools?

------
AlexBlom
It scares me that we have founders in search of business models, not business
models seeking founders.

------
coryl
I wish I could see what it was before signing up.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Right, the registration thrown in your face has got to be a conversion killer.
I know I left instantly.

~~~
robfitz
It previously used randomized urls with no registration required and the #1
request by a huge margin was that people wanted to feel more secure before
beginning to type in their biz model and that registering would achieve that.

We live in a world of trade-offs.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
No tradeoff needed. Let me try it with fake data without registering. Which is
exactly what I planned to do. Until faced with the registration page,
whereupon I fled like the morning dew.

------
skmurphy
It's a great domain name.

